# Tide Opening Date (Meet. Canceled)



## Tyler (Jun 11, 2007)

*Codename Tide is an offical TBT Event!*





*Codename Tide will be beginning 6pm EST on Monday!*


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 11, 2007)

**STORMCOMMANDER* can't make it that day.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 11, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> **STORMCOMMANDER* can't make it that day.


 Even at 7 PM?


----------



## dragonflamez (Jun 11, 2007)

I will come. And fortell doomsday.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 11, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No time from Friday to Sunday for this week... well actually, this whole week is bad for me, so whatever.


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 11, 2007)

I should be able to make that... if this wasn't accidentally posted in the HQ instead of Sage Board.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 11, 2007)

Nope this is for members.


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 11, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Nope this is for members.


 Oh, kay.


----------



## Grawr (Jun 11, 2007)

What time is that in Central time? >.<


----------



## Justin (Jun 11, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> What time is that in Central time? >.<


 6:00


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 11, 2007)

D: I just realized that this is happening this weekend... I MIGHT not make it, since of finals and stuff... But we are doing a CRAPload of reviewing in Pre-Cal and stuff, so I most likely will be able to make it. I'll keep you guys updated.


----------



## Grawr (Jun 11, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  >_< 

I dunno', pretty rough time for me. I'll try my best to make it, though.


----------



## Zero_13 (Jun 11, 2007)

I think I can make it.

Depends on how long the tournament lasts >_>


----------



## Zelandonia (Jun 11, 2007)

Possibly. I say that uncertainly...


----------



## Tyler (Jun 11, 2007)

Well guys would Sunday night be any better for some people?


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 11, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Well guys would Sunday night be any better for some people?


 idk... It depends on finals... Saturday would probably be better for me though.


----------



## Grawr (Jun 11, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Well guys would Sunday night be any better for some people?


 Isn't that Fathers Day? In which case that probably wouldn't work for me...


----------



## Zelandonia (Jun 11, 2007)

I don't know. All weekend I'll most likely be a zmobie. 

See, I help with the High School Band Booster Org. 
There is a group called FreeWheel that bicycles across the state each summer.
Their last night is in my town.
The Band Boosters are feeding them Friday, and feeding them breakfast Saturday.
There are going to be 800 FreeWheelers there, and about 10-15 of us.
I'm going to be a zmobie all weekend.

I'll try to make it whenever it is, but no promises.


----------



## JJH (Jun 11, 2007)

Saturday definetly better. I have to leave for camp Monday morning. But I'll ne there.


JJH0369


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jun 12, 2007)

XD Why am  Ithe only one with free time on my hands? I should make it.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 12, 2007)

*Tom is unaware, if he can come or not! :r


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 12, 2007)

I'll be in Washington DC at that time.


----------



## Fanghorn (Jun 13, 2007)

Uh, I havn't logged in into  TBT in awhile, can somone explain what CODENAME Tide is?

Oh, and I can't make if I wanted too.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 13, 2007)

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> Uh, I havn't logged in into  TBT in awhile, can somone explain what CODENAME Tide is?
> 
> Oh, and I can't make if I wanted too.


 Remember project sunlight? That's what it is.


----------



## Fanghorn (Jun 13, 2007)

Ah ok.

Thats clears stuff up.    
^_^


----------



## MGMT (Jun 13, 2007)

i can go!


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 13, 2007)

Knowing my mom, she'll make me study my Japanese and Pre-Cal on Saturday... I probably won't make it...

._.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 14, 2007)

Well guess what. I just realized I can't go. T.T

If Justin can't make it it's canceled. Sorry.


----------



## Justin (Jun 14, 2007)

I can make it but it'll be pretty useless being next to nobody can come.


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 14, 2007)

How about next weekend?


----------



## Tyler (Jun 14, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> How about next weekend?


 I won't be around any weekend this month.

Plus Tide would have started by than. D=


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 14, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Man, this majorly sucks. You and Justin better get that fixed up.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 14, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 There is a chance we can have the meeting Monday...


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 14, 2007)

When on Monday? I have a half-day that day. I get home at like 12.


----------



## SenorLopez (Jun 14, 2007)

What is the IRC channel for TBT? Because i have IRC. If so I will most likely make it if I remember.


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 14, 2007)

SenorLopez said:
			
		

> What is the IRC channel for TBT? Because i have IRC. If so I will most likely make it if I remember.


 Well, there's Java IRC on here already, but I don't know the channel. Ask Justin if he ever logs on.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 14, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> SenorLopez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's down right now, but I'll fix it soon.  But I think the site's server might be down too, so I have to wait for that first... I'm not really sure what's wrong with it (if anything) though. =0

(but the channel is #thebelltree on windfyre.net)


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 14, 2007)

OK, the Java applet is fixed for the IRC.  There's a link to it at the top, below the banner.


----------



## henhouse (Jun 14, 2007)

I'll come, just need to remember it.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 14, 2007)

I thought u hate TBT.


----------



## Justin (Jun 14, 2007)

How many people are available on Monday?


----------



## Grawr (Jun 14, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> How many people are available on Monday?


 That'll work for me.


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 14, 2007)

That works for me.


----------



## Fanghorn (Jun 15, 2007)

That might possibly work for me.


----------



## Justin (Jun 15, 2007)

I'm sorry to say but to lack of attendance for tomorrow's meeting, the meeting has been canceled. 

I am happy to announce though that Tide will be starting at:

*<big><big><big><big><big><big><big>6 Eastern(aprox.) on Monday</big></big></big></big></big></big></big>*<big><big>

3 Pacific
4 Mountain
5 Central

And ending on August 11th. (could change)</big>


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 15, 2007)

I don't know what tide is but I still can't make it.


----------



## Justin (Jun 15, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> I don't know what tide is but I still can't make it.


 TBT's official summer event, previously known as Project Sunlight last year.


----------



## Fanghorn (Jun 15, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG.


I just realized I still have the title/group from last year. 


And, noones gonna take it from me.


----------



## Zelandonia (Jun 15, 2007)

**Zelandonia*adds "Take Fanghorn's Group/Title from him" to his Tide list.

I'll try to make it to the meeting...


----------



## Justin (Jun 15, 2007)

Zelandonia said:
			
		

> **Zelandonia*


----------



## Justin (Jun 15, 2007)

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> And, noones gonna take it from me.


 O RLY?

Sorry to tell you but we have crossroads again this year!


----------



## Zelandonia (Jun 15, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Zelandonia said:
> 
> 
> 
> > **Zelandonia*


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 15, 2007)

Zelandonia said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No, that Fang said that nobody could steal his rank.


----------



## Zelandonia (Jun 15, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Zelandonia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ah. I know that. That was the joke...


----------



## Grawr (Jun 15, 2007)

Zel, the meetings canceled.


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 15, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Zel, the meetings canceled.


 No, the meeting was pushed to Monday.


----------



## Grawr (Jun 15, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No, the meeting has been canceled.     

Am I the only one that saw Justins post?


----------



## Zelandonia (Jun 15, 2007)

<_<

Oops.


----------



## Justin (Jun 15, 2007)

Gengar is right.

Meeting is canceled as seen in my post.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 16, 2007)

I still don't know what that is.


----------



## Fanghorn (Jun 16, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Fanghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'll put some effort into it and win it again. : D


----------



## dragonflamez (Jun 16, 2007)

I'll just kill all of you, and be crowned God of Summer.


----------



## Justin (Jun 16, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> I'll just kill all of you, and be crowned God of Summer.


 You have fun with that.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 16, 2007)

What is tide?


----------



## Justin (Jun 16, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> What is tide?


TBT's summer event.

Kinda of like a TBT Fair... Except more exciting events, and bigger ones, ect.

It's more like Project Sunlight though, which you can find a bit in retired boards, though we do have a good amount a different things.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 16, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Could you just tell me what tide is?

Telling me its like other events doesn't tell me what tide is. I don't know of the fair or sunlight.


----------



## Justin (Jun 16, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wait till the opening of Tide on Monday. You're answer you shall see there.

I'm not going to start spilling out everything.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 16, 2007)

I'm not going to be here monday.


----------



## Justin (Jun 16, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> I'm not going to be here monday.


It's summer-wide. I'm just saying that's when we're opening it up.

I'm not going to reply anymore, I have work to do.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 16, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I don't see why you can't tell me. You are saying its like two other events but you can't tell me what Tide is. You are kind of contradicting yourself.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 16, 2007)

I can come. But I won't.


----------

